# Cougar X lite by keystone



## gracie (Feb 21, 2009)

Does anyone have any experience with this travel trailer.  My husband and I are thinking of buying one.


----------



## mikel68 (Feb 22, 2009)

RE: Cougar X lite by keystone

I can tell you as a Cougar owner, 293 SAB, I would never buy another Keystone product again.  We've had three trailers, this our third. The first two were by Jayco. We moved to a different floor plan for more room and a second bathroom. I can't begin to tell you the problems we've had.  All rv/trailer owners will tell you there are kinks to work out at the beginning, first 6 months to a year, and I agree. 

Our cougar within the first year: replace breakers, replace entire circuit panel, replace leveling jack motor, 5 months of trying to find out what was wrong with the AC, replaced entire rooftop A/C unit, poorly constructed drawer slides in kitchen.  And now our latest problem:  AND YOU SHOULD CHECK THIS BEFORE YOU SIGN ANY PAPER WORK.  Our heater does not blow any heat to the front of the trailer. NONE! We took our unit into our dealer after freezing our keesters off on November 13, 2008 we got it back February 21, 2009, Dealer notes, corrections were attempted but unsuccessful, unable to proceed due to Kestone saying trailer is working at specs. This seems like an easy fix, and they will tell you, "just get those floor vents that open and close".  We did, it did nothing. After an 8 hour test, our heater never cycled off, the temps at the back of the rv were 91 degrees with the front being 54 degrees, this was with the vents that open and close, and they were closed.  Ducts were straightened, trimmmed, etc. Nothing works.  I can set a piec of paper on the floor vent with the heater blowing full blast and it does not move.

Consider this your warning. I'm sure there are lots of satisfied customers out there, and it may work out for you as well.  But, if you have to deal with Keystone expect NO service. I'm talking about from the manufacturer. They are unbelievablely unprofessional.  They are such a big company, they don't care about you.  Talk to others, your dealer wants your $$$$$, they will tell you anything.  Just turn on the heater and make sure it works.  This seems like a small problem, but when it is 30 degrees outside , it will 40 where you sleep.


----------



## gracie (Feb 22, 2009)

RE: Cougar X lite by keystone

Thank you for your reply!  Is there any brand of travel trailer you might recommend?  Right now we have a Jayco Pop-up and have had no problems whatsoever with it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2009)

RE: Cougar X lite by keystone

I would ck out what Keneth at grand view trailer sales has to offer  he carries many qulity brands ,,, and stands behind them ... he is usally on here alot ,, but is out of touch right now ,,, but he'll be on soon ,,,, here is his web sight if u want to looka at what he has ,,,  www.grandviewtrailersales.com
 :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 22, 2009)

Re: Cougar X lite by keystone

there u go Rod, always helping a friend out, way to go. BTW  heard he sold a real nice 5th wheel Saturday. :laugh:


----------



## campers4u (Feb 28, 2009)

Re: Cougar X lite by keystone

let us know where you are from and we can help guide you to a good dealer

ELLSBERRY RV
515 984 6531
IOWA


----------



## H2H1 (Feb 28, 2009)

Re: Cougar X lite by keystone

camper4u as u can see he has been directed to very good dealer at Grandviewtrailersales. Ken is a paid advertizer on this forum and well respected. Sir can you say that?


----------

